# Fleas!!!



## goatfreak101 (Apr 28, 2013)

Any tricks for fleas??? My dog is raising a flea farm on his body. :ROFL: I told him it would be easier to lease somebody else's fur, so he took my advice and put them IN MY BED!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can give him a bath in dawn dish soap or get something from the vet.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dawn is amazing at fleas. Before ou buy anythibg from a vet try dawn

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

And they sell flea sprays for fabrics. Might as well spray the whole house. 
And on carpet put salt on the carpet rub it in wait 5 mins and do it every coupple days for a length of a fleas life cycle. Dont just stop after day 1 bc you think it fixed it .

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a recurring flea problem with my dog. Those little liquids you squirt on the back of the neck and promise to end the life cycle and stop fleas
Yeah that works for about two weeks lol


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Advantage is the ONLY flea preventative I have found that works 100% and I have 6 dogs in my house! Not only does it kill the fleas on the dog, but will kill them in the house as well. When the dog lays on the furniture and carpets, the fleas will die there as well.

Treat the dog with an Advantage, then vacuum, dump outside in trash bag, wash & dry bedding on hot.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

pitchik said:


> Advantage is the ONLY flea preventative I have found that works 100% and I have 6 dogs in my house!


Although I don't have dogs anymore, at one time I had 7 of them and that was my experience, as well. Frontline was a total waste of money. Advantage was the only one that worked for me.

Pitchik, if you find the Advantage is not killing the ones in the house, get some permethrin and precor. Mix them up according to directions and spray the house. Precor interrupts the life cycle and has a residual of about 6 months if I remember correctly. I think the permethrin has a residual as well, but I don't remember how long.


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Advantage works for me.....Frontline I agree sucked LOL.... Also, Borax--the 20 Mule Team borax soap powder-spread it out, wait 3 days and vacuum. 100% guaranteed to kill fleas and larvea!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep...dawn dish soap and Borax the house....then use lemon spritz on your dog daily to repel.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah.. Frontline wasn't working for us last year.. Talking to our vet it wasn't working for her either, she thinks the fleas are building a resistance to it... She recommended a collar(forget the name of it..) that lasts eight months, she said it has worked really well for her, so we will try that this year see if it works. She also said Advantage or Advantex (I don't remember which one lol) worked great


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

after a good Blue Dawn dish soap bath ( let the bubbles sit as long as your dog will allow) rinse well then add a few drops of tea tree oil in a cup of vinegar and do a final rinse...don't towel dry..just rub that all over...pat dry if needed and let air dry the rest ..


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

We had a company called A+Flea Zappers years ago. They treated the house for $100 and we never saw fleas again. The secret leaked out. It was 20 Mule Team Borax. They sprinkled it. You leave it for 7 days then vacuum. Yes, uncomfortable like sand everywhere-but worked. Within a year they were out of business and no one ever had fleas again in our county! Also, tangerines or oranges fed to dogs, helps keep fleas off and de-worms them (=


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Fleas, fleas, and more fleas. That seems to be the major topic of discussion on just about every animal forum I'm on recently. 
I recently tried "Comfortis" a pill for fleas [does nothing for ticks though]. I have mixed emotions about using it though. I normally try to go "all natural" on my animals, but they were causing problems as my dog was starting to develop hot spots and the vet said it was caused by the like 2 fleas on her !!
The pill has done an awesome job, I'm just not sure how safe it is. I agree Frontline sucks! I guess any of those "spot ons" have some dangers to them.
I thought I knew what essential oils would be good as a natural flea repellent, but recently on another forum, I posted my version of a good all natural flea repellent only to have a poster come along behind me to say that basically everything I had mentioned was toxic to dogs. So now I just don't know what to think. I have been using some of this stuff for a long time and my Payne seems fine, but am I doing harm to her without knowing? Of course my first question is, how could it be any more harmful than the commercial pesticides. The world wide web can be a great thing and it can also be a royal pain in the butt!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

The cheap soul for fleas around the house is salt spread the salt let it sit overnight vacuum it up bye-bye fleas. an old lady taught me that years ago when I moved into a place that had them. Worked like a charm. I never had them again but then again I didn't have an indoor pet so I didn't have to repeat it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This thread is from 2013.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝🥴


----------

